
Ask HN: Why can't Android updates work like GNU/Linux updates? - kuba-orlik
I want to understand why Android handles updates so poorly. I remember in Heartbleed times many Android users were left with faulty OpenSSL versions, because the manufacturers didn&#x27;t release an update for their device.<p>Why can&#x27;t Android just update the OpenSSL library in such a scenario, just like GNU&#x2F;Linux does, for example?
======
RandomGuyDTB
I really wish someone had an answer for this. But I'm not sure there is one.

